# I'm from New Zealand



## nails (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey, thought I would join up and post a little after lurking for a few weeks.
I'm from Auckland, NZ. Been boxing on my own for a while, just joined a great gym recently.
Also started up judo, loving that too. 
I would be in BJJ by now too but its mega over priced and I cant afford it right now at $160 per month so I'll stick with what I have.
My boxing gym is actualy moving to a new venue six times the size and will be starting MT and BJJ classes in the new year. I guess I will review my schedule then.
Might not post much, but at least if I do you guys know where I'm from


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 13, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome indeed.  Very nice to meet a Kiwi out here in Internet-land .


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard, enjoy......


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 14, 2010)

Kia Ora, Mate!  

Spent some time in Aotearoa sticking captain cookers and chasing hobbits!  By all means, post!  You will connect with so many awesome martial artists on this board and it will help your practise.

Cheers to the Land of the Long White Cloud.


----------



## Indagator (Nov 15, 2010)

maunakumu said:


> Kia Ora, Mate!
> 
> Spent some time in Aotearoa sticking captain cookers and chasing hobbits! By all means, post! You will connect with so many awesome martial artists on this board and it will help your practise.
> 
> Cheers to the Land of the Long White Cloud.


 
If Hawaiian is anything like New Zealand Maori, then does your username mean something like "Mountain [Genitals]" at all? 

I'm thinking as in "Maunga Kumu" in NZ Maori lol...

Nails, welcome to the forum. I'm pretty new myself anyways. I've spent some time throughout your country, bit of hunting, fishing and recreation lol. I still ahve some active contacts down that way too.

Never made it to Auckland, spent most of my time in and out of Rolleston/Burnham, and then up as far as Waikato and Coramandel on the Northern Island.

Nice wee country y'all have got over there though!


----------



## Drac (Nov 15, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 15, 2010)

Indagator said:


> If Hawaiian is anything like New Zealand Maori, then does your username mean something like "Mountain [Genitals]" at all?
> 
> I'm thinking as in "Maunga Kumu" in NZ Maori lol...



That is hilarious!  Maori is similar to Hawaiian, but there are some differences.  

Mauna = Mountain
Kumu = Teacher

I can see how some can equate the latter with genitalia...LOL!!!!

Looks like I have to change my username if I ever end up in that part of the world...


----------



## Indagator (Nov 16, 2010)

lol


----------



## nails (Nov 17, 2010)

Indagator said:


> If Hawaiian is anything like New Zealand Maori, then does your username mean something like "Mountain [Genitals]" at all?
> 
> I'm thinking as in "Maunga Kumu" in NZ Maori lol...
> 
> ...





You must know more maori than I do haha, I only speak the bare minimum. Beautiful language. I would love to find a place to practice the Maori fighting arts here, but they dont speak english in those classes


----------



## stickarts (Nov 17, 2010)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## David43515 (Nov 17, 2010)

Great to have you here! My stepdaughter spent a few monthes down in Aukland working on her English. From all the pics she took, I`d say it`s pretty country.


----------



## Mark Jordan (Nov 18, 2010)

You've come to the right place.  See you around.


----------



## Indagator (Nov 18, 2010)

nails said:


> You must know more maori than I do haha, I only speak the bare minimum. Beautiful language. I would love to find a place to practice the Maori fighting arts here, but they dont speak english in those classes


 
Only place I heard of was some island in a lake in Roturua - McCoy Island or something. That was for learning the the stick/spear thing. Dunno what they speak there...

Although, if the language is your only obstacle, you're definitley in the right place to learn it! Lol.


----------



## Yondanchris (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome to MT, its the best MA board around!!


----------



## BloodMoney (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey bro

Yeah im from Christchurch, we got a new BJJ club just opened up, its literally half the price of the one you listed...**** brother you need to get down here for a train we dont have swanky Auckland prices


----------

